# Best Time to BowFish for Gar?



## Bowhntr

All Bowfishermen

New to this sport and would like to gather as much information regarding "Bowfishing for Gars". What is the best setup for taking a gar with bow? poundage,arrow,string,reel-new bow or modify hunting bow to fit? Is my 14ft jon boat to small for bowfishing out of. What is the best time to find gars day/night and how do one go about looking for there signs? (Know I sound like a kid, but my question seeking answers is a must know). Where to aim to make clean kills?
Finally, after getting the fish out of water-how do you clean the fish for the dinner table? Have hear that the meat spoils quickly if the fish isn't clean FAST. Any help from ANY expert bow fisherman is greatly appreacitaed


----------



## texas two guns

Where are you located?
It sounds like I just need to take you out
bowfishing one night. That'll be the easiest way.
Unless of course your CAG or PETA


----------



## Gethookedadventures

i find the best time is a night with a case of miller light and good friends


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

*Where are you?*

Texas Two Guns where are you located at? I need to find a bowfishng partner.


----------



## Bowhntr

*Location*



texas two guns said:


> Where are you located?
> It sounds like I just need to take you out
> bowfishing one night. That'll be the easiest way.
> Unless of course your CAG or PETA


Hey Texas2Gun

Like your idea, I'm in Houston near Humble (not Peta 4sure, but we can take one out an leave'm...hehe). Former Marine from Gulf war I


----------



## Bowhntr

Hey Soldier,

Thanks for your work-from an old Marine of the first gulf war.


----------



## texas two guns

I live in Chandler, at the north end of Lake Palestine.
Chandler is just west of Tyler. You fighting men are 
more than welcome to join me anytime, no cost.


----------



## Kody Emmert

Hey texas two guns, do you have any places to kill some of those big gator gar?


----------



## texas two guns

Working on that this spring. More than likely going to be Trinity River and Sabine


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

used to be some good ones later in the spring around the Churchill bridge in the Lower Bernard River west of Freeport


----------



## texas two guns

I've moved from there too long ago. Churchill Bridge is on 521 right, and the
one out by Leo and Theo's is Sportsmans Span?


----------



## anawac

When you guys come to the Trinity where do ya'll go? I was talking to a guy the other day who spoke of a big gar t-ment in Anahuac on the Trinity. When is that? I just got my first bow for Christmas and would love to go and watch if nothing else. Just say when.


----------



## bowfishrp

There aren't any gator gar left in Texas.....ask those liberal tree-hugging antis!!!!! 

The Anahuac tournament is normally the Texas Championship tournament! It is located at the state park at Anahuac (battleground?) and is normally in August. This is one of my favorite tournaments...probably because we won numbers last year, but I really like shooting lots of gar! There are some different people running it this year so I am not 100% sure of the date this year but it should be in August again. It is mostly airboats at this tournament because the water is so tidal but fan boats CAN compete, just have to get in your scouting and find the fish in the waters a fan can shoot.

There is also the Trinity River Shootout on May 3rd up on the north end of Lake Livingston. It is more of a fun shoot, ask TX 2 guns what he thinks, and you will have first timers there along with plenty of seasoned guys.

Here is the list of TBA tournaments....dont see Anahuac listed yet but it will be there at some point.
http://www.prismnet.com/~timmckee/tournmnt.htm


----------



## texas two guns

Texas State Tournament BAA Open (a.k.a. Anahuac) will be Aug. 9th according to Harold Speed. This is not a big alligator gar tournament, unless someone gets real lucky. For a Big Gar tournament see Roberts, (a.k.a. bowfishrp) Trinity River Shootout and also new this year and certain to have some big gar the Trinity River Gar Bananza.
But like bowfishrp said, no big gar left in Texas, you have to go to the Red River.

Seriously thought, if you want to start shooting tournaments, any of the East Texas tournaments listed are a good way to start. Just do it!


----------



## texas two guns

I was mistaken. The bridge over the San Bernard on FM521 is McNeil Bridge.
Churchhill and Sportsman Span bridge are the same. Then there is Blacksferry Bridge just outside Sweeny.


----------

